# Made my entery money back at Fair! woot!



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)




----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

thats awesome! congrats!


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

thanx a ton you two  I am so excited about my next show. I don't know why but placing like I did was a real confadence booster!


----------



## IrishRider (Aug 7, 2008)

Nice! I believe the horse show at our State Fair does the same thing so I am looking forward to that. How nice to get a check back, instead of signing your life away on one for them. Congrats on doing such a good job!


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

Gotta love winning back money!!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

Angel_Leaguer said:


> Gotta love winning back money!!!! Congrats!!!


Heck yes!! thank you  I wish 'our' other fair gave away money for first and what not.


----------

